# Looking around Americus



## lineman101 (Feb 22, 2013)

looking for a tract from 150 acres and up to lease within 20 miles of Americus                                                                  Thanks jimmy


----------



## lineman101 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Aaaaa*

Aaaaaaa


----------



## lineman101 (Mar 3, 2013)

*still looking*

bump


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 3, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## lineman101 (Mar 5, 2013)

*still looking*

anything ?


----------



## lineman101 (Mar 10, 2013)

*still looking*

bump


----------



## lineman101 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Bbbbbbbbbb*

Bump


----------



## lineman101 (Mar 27, 2013)

*aaa*

bump


----------



## lineman101 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Ttytt*

Bump


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 12, 2013)

I run a club in Dooly County. All members are from Fla. $1600 all inclusive. Check out our thread in Leases looking for members under Dooly County hunt club if interested.


----------

